# Rock Creek Plantation (Attention Redneck)



## coveyrise90 (Mar 15, 2009)

Redneck,

This is for you. Several days ago you talked about Rock Creek. I knew it was for sale and tried to post a link but you needed a password to view it. Usually, the passwords are pretty simply... so I just started typing the obvious stuff. I typed in "wildquail" and sure enough, that was it.

http://www.jonkohler.com/rockcreek/

Adam


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks Adam, that is a different one by looking at the map, I think this one is called Rocky Creek it is on the old camilla highway (radium springs road) just before you hit the Mitchell County line, I mean it is brand spanking new, it used to be dry creek hunting club, but they thinned the pines back to 30ft or less  basel area and burned it heavily, this time last year they were logging it.  It looks good and they are putting up fancy gates and signs.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Mar 15, 2009)

If you haven't seen their sites yet, both Jon Kohler in Tallahassee and Plantation Services INC in Albany have several plantations listed.

http://jonkohler.com/
http://plantationservicesinc.com/

Adam


----------



## maker4life (Mar 15, 2009)

Most of those places are right here in my neck of the woods . The Waterfall Cave Plantation though is something amazing in it's self . Years ago the cave was a accessible to pretty much all the folks around here and most all the old timers can tell you stories about waterfall cave . If I'm not mistaken one of our members here might have a pretty hairy story about exploring waterfall cave .


----------



## surfandturf (Mar 15, 2009)

I have been drooling over the Kennedy Hill Plantation they have listed but it is too much money for what they are offering. I have land leased close to there and looking to buy but not for what they are offering.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 15, 2009)

Alot of them are not selling, Cypress Pond has been listed for 8 or so years, they are asking too much.  The house on it is not pictured only the lodge, but the house is an 1850's Greek Revival moved from Pineland Plantation years ago, it is really neat.  One of the places listed on Plantation Services as sold, the Campbell Farms is a great place to hunt, I have hunted it off and on my whole life and it is ate up with quail.  It is a shame that they sold it, Cull Campbell put it together and when he died he had 2 nephews, they kept it for years, but neither were big hunters, though one of them was on the board for the Celebrity Hunt QU has in Albany every year.  Alot of the newer holdings are traded around a good bit and are on the market every 10 or so years down here. I don't know if the asking prices are going to stay as high in the future, many of the places are getting conservation easments and that will limit what can be done with them.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Mar 16, 2009)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Alot of them are not selling, Cypress Pond has been listed for 8 or so years, they are asking too much.  The house on it is not pictured only the lodge, but the house is an 1850's Greek Revival moved from Pineland Plantation years ago, it is really neat.  One of the places listed on Plantation Services as sold, the Campbell Farms is a great place to hunt, I have hunted it off and on my whole life and it is ate up with quail.  It is a shame that they sold it, Cull Campbell put it together and when he died he had 2 nephews, they kept it for years, but neither were big hunters, though one of them was on the board for the Celebrity Hunt QU has in Albany every year.  Alot of the newer holdings are traded around a good bit and are on the market every 10 or so years down here. I don't know if the asking prices are going to stay as high in the future, many of the places are getting conservation easments and that will limit what can be done with them.



One of my clients was very close to Gerald Lawhorn, the deceased owner of Cypress Pond.  He declined with the terrible Lou Gherig's disease and passed away a few months ago.  They have cut the price on that place by a factor of millions since last year.  We looked at the numbers based on the acreage (which is relatively small) and the replacement value of the homes, and could not see them working.  

Do you know the story of Lawhorn fighting that sinkhole?  

It is a bloody shame what happens when an owner passes and there are no heirs with the work ethic to keep it up or the love for the place.  I suppose that you are familiar with Oakland and what happened when Mr. Carlton passed a few years back.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Mar 16, 2009)

You know, Doug Ivester, formerly of Coca Cola, went on a roll down there in about 2004-2005 buying up a number of properties.  He ended up being one of the bigger owners in GA in the aggregate though I don't think any one of his places is huge.

Back when financing was easy and the stock market was strong, a lot of guys were willing to  throw $5-6k an acre at highly manicured land.  But I believe you will see that now.  The cost to manage the property is between $50-75 per acre per year, depending on just how many people they have and how much they feed.  The recent spike in grain prices really drove up feeding cost.

Now that the commercial real estate market is wobbling, everything will be cheaper a year from now than it is today.

It's finna get ugly.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 16, 2009)

Very familiar with Mr. Carlton and Oakland (went to quiet a few dove shoots there as a kid), he was my grandparent's (maternal) next door neighbor.  I grew up knowing "Sister" pretty good, she was married to Peter Zack Geer for a lil while.  If I am not mistaken, Sister has a plantation now, I think she started Whispering Pines out near Oakfield. (in the 8th grade, I went "steady" with sister's daughter Corianne).


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 16, 2009)

Didn't Ivester buy Deer Run from John Varner?


----------



## coveyrise90 (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is Cypress Pond Plantation listed on Orvis....
http://www.orviscw.com/listings/detail/Cypress-Pond-Plantation-31/

Adam


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 16, 2009)

The best thing on that property is that house, I have been in it a couple of times when it was for sale back in the late 90's.  It was moved from Pineland plantation, there were two identical houses one for each of the original owner of Pineland two daughters.  The property is a relatively new one and a good bit of the courses are through old pecan orchards that they let get over grown and then cut paths through.  The lakes are spectacular too.  There is a heavily used paved road that divides the property and it is used by alot of parents picking up their kids at a private school out there.  If I am not mistaken the last owner (Mr. Lawhorn) put the plantation together in the late 90's.  The piece of property with the lake and house was for sale in 98 for just a little over 1 million.  Oh yeah, the lake has some really good fishing if you are so inclined.  I hate that Mr. Lawhorn died, he was a true gentleman the couple of times I met him.


----------



## surfandturf (Mar 16, 2009)

Man, y'all have me dreaming again.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 16, 2009)

Surfandturf, how is the bird hunting down your way?  I understand Florida is going all out trying to restore the quail population through out the state.  I imagine the really big down side to quail hunting in central or south Fl would be the rattlesnakes and alligators (we have both here, but it gets cold enough to keep them out of sight or too slow to move most of the season).  My dog loves the water and I can't hardly keep him out of it when we are out working or hunting I dont think I would like him "cooling off" down that way, even in Feb. or Jan.


----------



## surfandturf (Mar 16, 2009)

Wild birds are few and far between. I have 800 acres down here and maybe 3 wild coveys on it. I am currently getting very aggresive on habitat and trying to manage birds while also growing cattle and sod. There are a few nice places right around here that have gone to great lengths to restore the habitat and bring the birds back.

I have a small place in Brooks COunty and lease a good bit of land. We are trying to do things right and one day I'll have a good size tract to manage it and grow wild birds. In the mean time I'll stick to pre-release and get the principles down.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 17, 2009)

Are you envolved in the native range program I understand they are trying?  From what I have read the ranches that have converted some pastures are seeing alot more birds.  I read a couple of reports on that somewhere, if I can remember I'll paste a link.


----------



## surfandturf (Mar 17, 2009)

No, I'm not. If you run across the link post it. 
I am in the process of doing some LIP programs. The problem is getting in the program while funding is still available with the cuts these agencies are having to make.


----------

